# Water Retention



## kl2010 (May 10, 2010)

I am a 20 year old female, and I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism 4 years ago. I was on Synthroid for 3 years and recently switched to Armour (June 2011). I have been feeling somewhat better, although my recent labs showed i am still hypo.

Lately I have been experiencing very puffy eyes and my hands have been swollen. My fingers appear a normal pink-fleshy tone but around my knuckles it is white. I'm guessing this is because the skin is stretched due to swelling? I don't eat a lot of salty foods and my diet has not changed. I a gluten free and dont eat anything processed.

Does anyone have a tip to help with water retention? Also, what makes it come about so suddenly? Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hmm... I have noticed what you are mentioning with hypo/Hashi's. Unfortunately, I don't have an answer. One thing that springs to mind is ruling out diabetes, especially if you are peeing a lot.


----------



## kimberllee (May 20, 2011)

kl2010 said:


> I am a 20 year old female, and I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism 4 years ago. I was on Synthroid for 3 years and recently switched to Armour (June 2011). I have been feeling somewhat better, although my recent labs showed i am still hypo.
> 
> Lately I have been experiencing very puffy eyes and my hands have been swollen. My fingers appear a normal pink-fleshy tone but around my knuckles it is white. I'm guessing this is because the skin is stretched due to swelling? I don't eat a lot of salty foods and my diet has not changed. I a gluten free and dont eat anything processed.
> 
> Does anyone have a tip to help with water retention? Also, what makes it come about so suddenly? Thanks!


I'm totally understand and feel your pain. I'm going through the same thing. However I mentioned it to my endo and she was quite concerned. I have very strict instructions that if the swelling progresses in my ankles and I am ever short of breath, lethargic, or am incoherent I'm to head direct to the emergency room immediately... So, I'd mention this to your endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kl2010 said:


> I am a 20 year old female, and I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism 4 years ago. I was on Synthroid for 3 years and recently switched to Armour (June 2011). I have been feeling somewhat better, although my recent labs showed i am still hypo.
> 
> Lately I have been experiencing very puffy eyes and my hands have been swollen. My fingers appear a normal pink-fleshy tone but around my knuckles it is white. I'm guessing this is because the skin is stretched due to swelling? I don't eat a lot of salty foods and my diet has not changed. I a gluten free and dont eat anything processed.
> 
> Does anyone have a tip to help with water retention? Also, what makes it come about so suddenly? Thanks!


Hi and welcome!










The most natural diuretic in the world happens to be water. Make sure you stay hydrated. When your body does not get enough water, it hangs on for dear life to what it has.

Asparagus, B-complex, coffee, watermelon, dandelion tea are all natural diuretics.

Walk and walk and walk. Get that body going and the kidneys to wake up!

Sure would like to see your most recent labs with the ranges.

How much Armour are you on now and as per proper protocul, is your doc seeing you every 8 weeks for adjustment (titration) of your Armour?

Is your doctor running the FREES?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## kl2010 (May 10, 2010)

Andros - my most recent labs are as follow -

TSH - .51 (.45-4.5)
Total T4 - 3.6 (4.5 - 12)
T3 Uptake - 31 (24-39)
Free Thyroxine Index 1.1 (1.1 - 4.9)

Any thoughts on this related to the water retention?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kl2010 said:


> Andros - my most recent labs are as follow -
> 
> TSH - .51 (.45-4.5)
> Total T4 - 3.6 (4.5 - 12)
> ...


How do you figure these labs point to hypo? You mentioned that in a previous post.

Also, how much Armour are you on? The labs you have look good to me but the real tests you should be getting are these.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Especially the FREE T3. When taking any form of T3 such as your are in the Armour, your doc should be running the FREE T3 periodically to see where you "really" are at.

Have you had a ferritin test?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

If your ferritin is low, that could be very symptomatic and makes a person think they are hypo. It gets confusing and only the "proper" tests will tell.


----------

